# Aluminum / Steel crates



## Chris McDonald

Anyone want to share what they look for in a metal crate when they purchase one? Does anyone have any stories of dogs injuring themselves in the crate and how did it happen? How could it have been avoided? Crate failures, likes dislikes? Im not really looking for a favorite brand but what would make a crate the one you would want and why. 
Pretending money was not an issue and you can have anything you want custom build what would your ideas be? 

I might have the opportunity to have anything I want fabricated and just wanted to hear some ideas


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

One of my favorite features of the two metal crates in my truck is the lack of "lip" around the bottom. The door in the front goes all the way down to the floor, and there are small cutouts along the back of the crate at floor level. 

This means anything in the crate drains out. So when I want to wash the crates out, I can do it right there in the bed of the truck and just let them drain. Or if I put a dog into a crate after training (they usually hop in a water trough to cool off) you can see the water running out the door instead of puddling in the crate. Same if they spill their water bucket, etc.

On the flip side, this means the crates aren't airline approved, but I have vari-kennels if I need to ship a dog. And if I put the crate in the house I make sure to put something underneath it, and also some sort of bedding in the crate, so nothing leaks out onto the floor. Wouldn't be idea if I had them inside a vehicle either, but I don't think it would be hard to make a seal for the door if it was needed.


----------



## Harry Keely

This ought to be interesting to read, being a builder myself of this topic. I can say one things for sure anything that is held together by tacs, rivets or has wholes drilled for ventilation is NO GOOD. Plugs, semi and full beads are the way to go. I will go into further details but am going to sit back and read comments for awhile I think on this one.[-(


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Kadi Thingvall said:


> there are small cutouts along the back of the crate at floor level.


I just looked at my crates and "cut out" probably isn't the right way to describe it. It's more like they didn't weld the side to the bottom in a couple of places, and instead bent the metal out to make a little vent, but the bend creates an cover for the opening so rain won't run into the crate. 

Clear as mud? LOL


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek

I had a double one in my GMC Safari Van. The best feature was that it had a tray in each kennel on the bottem that I could pull out to clean. And everything was welded. Custom made by a ladder company in Florida


----------



## Don Turnipseed

I have a large crate identicle to the Kalospel crates but it say "Aireline" on it. Wish I could find more of them as it is a great crate and very lightweight. This is an oldie also as the center of the floor was corroded through and I just cut a peice of 1/16th lexan on a shear and folded it up through the door and it fit perfectly. $5 bucks at a yard sale. I did add a piece across the front as there was no lip and I needed to put shavings in it for the trip back to OH for the nationals.....but I can remove the piece.


----------



## james mackey

I built my own from steel. I had it Rhino lined to protect it from dog scratches and rust. They made the inside bottom water tight.


----------



## mike suttle

james mackey said:


> I built my own from steel. I had it Rhino lined to protect it from dog scratches and rust. They made the inside bottom water tight.


Where was that crate when your Dutchie came crashing out of the back of your SUV and took a chunk out of poor little Calvin's ear???


----------



## Chris McDonald

james mackey said:


> I built my own from steel. I had it Rhino lined to protect it from dog scratches and rust. They made the inside bottom water tight.


Is that a steel bar running horizontal on the inside of the crate? Can a dog get banged up on it?


----------



## Chris McDonald

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I just looked at my crates and "cut out" probably isn't the right way to describe it. It's more like they didn't weld the side to the bottom in a couple of places, and instead bent the metal out to make a little vent, but the bend creates an cover for the opening so rain won't run into the crate.
> 
> Clear as mud? LOL


Muds a bit clearer, I pic would be nice


----------



## james mackey

mike suttle said:


> Where was that crate when your Dutchie came crashing out of the back of your SUV and took a chunk out of poor little Calvin's ear???


Ah yes, the basis for building the crate........


----------



## Chris McDonald

Anyone have a dog get cut up in a crate? I seen a lot of LE cars and SUVs with metal floors in the crate area. Does anyone put anything down on the deck so the dog has more traction when things get bouncing or swerving? I’ve seen custom crates that are at the passenger doors of SUVs keeping the rear cargo area empty and vice-versa. Anyone have a preference? Do any of these crates have remote opining devices. What about keeping the dog cool, any suggestions? We got a few ideas on keeping a dog cooler were thinking about. 
Man that’s it im done. That was enough thinking


----------



## james mackey

Chris McDonald said:


> Is that a steel bar running horizontal on the inside of the crate? Can a dog get banged up on it?


Here's a pic of the inside, so far it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## Chris McDonald

james mackey said:


> Here's a pic of the inside, so far it hasn't been a problem.


 
That Rino Coat is good stuff. I would imagine it should hold up well in a crate. Decent non slip as well


----------



## Tyree Johnson

wt-metall makes a nice insulated crate for heat .... they can make them custom to your needs ... and Roy at garden state schutzund club in freehold is a dealer ... i saw some of the crates at a seminar a couple of months ago and i liked them .... those remote door poppers are pretty nice too .... i'm not sure if they can get that, but you can ask .....


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Chris McDonald said:


> Anyone have a dog get cut up in a crate? I seen a lot of LE cars and SUVs with metal floors in the crate area. Does anyone put anything down on the deck so the dog has more traction when things get bouncing or swerving? .
> Man that’s it im done. That was enough thinking


I had seen heavy rubber such as horse stall mats used in the back of LE type vehicles. I bought some and did my mal's entire floor of her outdoor kennel in them over the gravel and am very happy with their durability so far. (she doesn't go to the bathroom in her kennel). The are quite firm, but would help with traction and be easy to clean and such.

In my vehicle I have a cheaper rubber matting for their flooring. I will let you know if it lasts the winter, but I have my doubts. When I need to replace it I will get the horse stall mats for that too.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Tyree Johnson said:


> wt-metall makes a nice insulated crate for heat .... they can make them custom to your needs ... and Roy at garden state schutzund club in freehold is a dealer ... i saw some of the crates at a seminar a couple of months ago and i liked them .... those remote door poppers are pretty nice too .... i'm not sure if they can get that, but you can ask .....


If you mean insulated to keep them warm, I am wanting to do the opposite. I would think if it was insulated it would keep them warmer unless it was mechanically cooled?


----------



## Tyree Johnson

Chris McDonald said:


> If you mean insulated to keep them warm, I am wanting to do the opposite. I would think if it was insulated it would keep them warmer unless it was mechanically cooled?



nope ... keeps them cool

wt-metall.com


----------



## Tyree Johnson

Tyree Johnson said:


> nope ... keeps them cool
> 
> wt-metall.com



websites kinda of sh*tty though ... but in person they seem to be good quality


----------



## Tyree Johnson

this sites better .... but i can't read it! lol

http://www.wt-metall.de/


----------



## Anna Kasho

I built 3 otf these out of old used truck boxes. Got a super deal on the boxes, they're huge, 46" x 25" x 25" solid 1/8" welded aluminum with reinforced door and corners. The front vent with bars and side doors were custom welded for me by a friend, I cut the holes and bolted them in. All key locks, etc. Really nice and solid, and I can put in a partition to fit 2 dogs in there. Also, it does not rattle AT ALL wich is really nice. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chris McDonald

Tyree Johnson said:


> this sites better .... but i can't read it! lol
> 
> http://www.wt-metall.de/


I took a look, they are saying well ventilated and insulated to help keep the dog cool. I can see this helping as long as the trailer is moving. But if it is sitting still and there is no breeze I am thinking its gona get hot in there. There is a heat source being the dog and insulation to help keep the heat in, no? But if its just for transporting you should be moving and take the dogs out upon arrival. Maybe it’s got a powered fan or something for when you are not moving? They look pretty nice, I think I could live in one


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Insulated Chris, just like a house. Stays warmer in the winter and cooler in the summer.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

I'll have to get a photo for you of the vents.

My crates both have a rubber mat in the bottom for the dogs. It's thin, not like a horse stall mat, more like 1/4-1/3 inch thick, but it's held up well, even to them digging. And it fits in nice and tight so they can't get a hold of the edges and chew on it. They would have tried if they could since they tore out all the insulation within a month of me buying the crates. Couple are escape artists, hence the metal crates, they thought through the insulation was a potential way out.

The other thing I like is slits that were put over the grated part in the door, they are the right spacing/dimensions for those crate fans to be hung from. Actually the slider that came for the door (all the doors and windows have aluminum pieces you can slide over them) was cut short by the right amount so when the slider is in, there is still an open space for a crate fan.

The sliders are very handy. In the winter they keep the rain out, in the summer they keep the sun out. The crates are actually cooler inside with the window sliders in, blocking the sun, then they are with them out since any sun will warm up the black rubber mat and the dog.


----------



## Tyree Johnson

Chris McDonald said:


> I took a look, they are saying well ventilated and insulated to help keep the dog cool. I can see this helping as long as the trailer is moving. But if it is sitting still and there is no breeze I am thinking its gona get hot in there. There is a heat source being the dog and insulation to help keep the heat in, no? But if its just for transporting you should be moving and take the dogs out upon arrival. Maybe it’s got a powered fan or something for when you are not moving? They look pretty nice, I think I could live in one



i think the trailers do have a fan when not moving .... i see what your saying about the crate ... they are nice looking though


----------



## Chris McDonald

Don Turnipseed said:


> Insulated Chris, just like a house. Stays warmer in the winter and cooler in the summer.


 
There is a lot of math going on to this one. The dog is a heat source, it is producing heat. If it is hot outside with a heat source inside your gona have a problem. The insulation helps keep a house warm in the winter by helping reduce the loss of heat created by the heat source in the house. If there is no heat source the house can be the same temp as outside during the night. It might be a few degrees warmer during the day due to solar load depending on the structure and other things. The interior of the same house can be warmer than the outside air in the summer due to solar load no matter what the insulation. The human is a heat source as well but an insulated winter coat doesn’t keep you cool in the summer.


----------



## Harry Keely

james mackey said:


> Ah yes, the basis for building the crate........


 Nice job James on the crate


----------



## Harry Keely

Tyree Johnson said:


> wt-metall makes a nice insulated crate for heat .... they can make them custom to your needs ... and Roy at garden state schutzund club in freehold is a dealer ... i saw some of the crates at a seminar a couple of months ago and i liked them .... those remote door poppers are pretty nice too .... i'm not sure if they can get that, but you can ask .....


Roy does have nice crates, WT metall is a very good product


----------



## Martine Loots

Chris McDonald said:


> There is a lot of math going on to this one.* The dog is a heat source, it is producing heat. If it is hot outside with a heat source inside your gona have a problem. *The insulation helps keep a house warm in the winter by helping reduce the loss of heat created by the heat source in the house. If there is no heat source the house can be the same temp as outside during the night. It might be a few degrees warmer during the day due to solar load depending on the structure and other things. The interior of the same house can be warmer than the outside air in the summer due to solar load no matter what the insulation. The human is a heat source as well but an insulated winter coat doesn’t keep you cool in the summer.


If you have a good ventilation system that you can keep running on a separate battery, then there is no problem


----------



## Chris McDonald

Martine Loots said:


> If you have a good ventilation system that you can keep running on a separate battery, then there is no problem


 
Yes you would need to move some air somehow


----------



## Martine Loots

Chris McDonald said:


> Yes you would need to move some air somehow



We have custom made kennels in our van. The top of the kennels is left open (bars) so the heat can get out when the dog is hot after the work. The car has a ventilation system that substracts the hot air from the car and blows fresh air inside. It's not like airco, because that would be much too cold. If you take a dog out of an airconditioned vehicle with hot outside temperatures, the effect will be opposite.


----------



## Harry Keely

Martine Loots said:


> We have custom made kennels in our van. The top of the kennels is left open (bars) so the heat can get out when the dog is hot after the work. The car has a ventilation system that substracts the hot air from the car and blows fresh air inside. It's not like airco, because that would be much too cold. If you take a dog out of an airconditioned vehicle with hot outside temperatures, the effect will be opposite.


Very true Martine, and in all honesty I don't know why more customers want it for such a small difference in price, but we do what customers want and pay for.


----------



## Harry Keely

One of our smarter customers Martine


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

How much does something like that cost ?


----------



## Brian McConnell

Some people up here have put a piece of 1/2 " plywood cut to the size of the bottom of the crate, set it on 2 pieces of 2by 2 on the outside and they put fridge packs under the plywood a small hole lets you lift the ply to install the packs, they also drill many, 100-150 very small holes 1/8" to let the cool come up.Small holes are small enough that the dogs nails wont go down them.
Seems to work keepint the animals cooled off.
Brian


----------



## Matthew Grubb

In addition to the kennel inserts we have in our patrol cars, each handler has an aluminum crate that we bought from Dave Blosser here on the forums... http://www.tristatek9.com/containers.htm We slide them into our Expadition when our k9 cars go down for service.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Bit what do you guys look or want in a crate. Does anyone really ever use auto door poppers? I hear they never work when you need them. Would you use them if they did work? What about temperature alarms? I spoke to a guy who had a dog get banded up when the bad guy rammed his car. Anyone else have a dog get banded up in a car? Looking to hear issues or wishes for crates. You guys seem pretty content


----------



## Harry Keely

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> How much does something like that cost ?


It all depends Jeff on what your exactly looking for as every one in pretty much custom built to a buyers specific needs and what not. You can PM me if you like and I shoot you my number.


----------



## Harry Keely

Matthew Grubb said:


> In addition to the kennel inserts we have in our patrol cars, each handler has an aluminum crate that we bought from Dave Blosser here on the forums... http://www.tristatek9.com/containers.htm We slide them into our Expadition when our k9 cars go down for service.


Matthew which one do you guys have, Rivets and the grating is not good at all, as far as using bars and his beads, latch / locks they are of good quality JMO.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I am too poor to get one, but I am around people that are looking for that kind of stuff a lot. If I get someone asking, I will PM you and get your contact info for them.


----------



## Harry Keely

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am too poor to get one, but I am around people that are looking for that kind of stuff a lot. If I get someone asking, I will PM you and get your contact info for them.


No problemo and much appreciated.


----------



## Dave Blosser

Aluminum crates are a good option for a hard dog that bangs a crate up alot or your flipping them and breaking the doors when cleaning them and your dropping 125.00 a pop,

Some people may not want to handle a 60-80 lb cage, does that mean that heavy crate are better? No. I myself offer riveted panels because the panels are light, doesnt mean a dog will eat it's way out. Race cars use rivets, cars you drive have rivets in them so why would a dog crate have problems. But I build fully welded containers that are just as good as the next guys.

Some crates have the floor with direct contact with the ground. Well that builder will think thats great, well mine are raised off the floor. Will that other crate floor wear out sure it will, in time. 

I do agree that using drilled holes is touchy for dogs chewing at that spot and creating a bad problem. I have had my own dog try and chew a tube just with the front of the teeth. Does that mean you use no tubes? 

Even flatten expanded material can raise a problem for a hard dog, some people dont know what flattened expanded is so look at my site it's the top crate. This was built for NYPD K9 Unit and they transport the dog in personnel cars to and from work and they wanted to make sure no hair from the furry GSD didn't cover his kids to and from school,, can a toe nail get hung up, sure, but thats what people want and we build it, thats business. It looks nice but things could happen with the wrong dog.

Myself I build a variety to offer the customer a good crate that will last a long time at a fair price so you can afford one rather then taking a loan out. Alot of people have suv's and may need to pull this out from time to time, lets looks at weight now. Not just guys now, the ladies too.

I like using tubes in the roof top if you have a hot climate and have rear air. Vetical bars compared to horizontal bars, some crates look better.

Tread plate compared to flat panels, tread plate is super nice NEW and when your keeping it clean,, if your not so consistant you paid more for a dull crate.

For door poopers anything can fail, it's life our guns hang up, we have dogs that remove the door shock for the bail out so it wont work, sure we try and correct the dog but it happens. Heat alarms sure they work and can fail, maybe they hooked it up wrong.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Some of these boxes would hold a lion from the looks of them. I can take the large Kalispell and take it out of the back of the truck with one hand. There is nothing to really get hung up on because it is all flat sided with no bars. Dave is right as far as you build what people want. I want something light weight with no places to get hung up in. I owned a welding/fab shop for years and made the cages for SeaWorld, BushGardens, Ocean Park in Hong Kong. and many zoos for birds so I have some experience in fab and what is needed.


----------



## Diana Abel

Harry Keely said:


> It all depends Jeff on what your exactly looking for as every one in pretty much custom built to a buyers specific needs and what not. You can PM me if you like and I shoot you my number.


 
Harry,
I sent you 2 PM's thru the WDF about buying crates months ago but never heard back from you. I have since bought 2 from a friend, but would have def. given you some business. You'r work looks very nice. Sorry I could never catch up with ya.


----------



## Matthew Grubb

As far as the crates go... we wanted a light weight crate we could moove easy from the station to a vehicle . The ones Dave made us can be picked up an carried over your head with ease. I've dropped them...they are tough. I wanted matching keyed locks on them...any other custom touches I wanted I got... Dave took care of us

I have had three occasions where I needed to use my door popper. 

First time I pulled 150 crack rocks out of a guys crotch and he wiggled away from me. Problem... forgot to arm it again after turning it off while on an incident on the interstate. (was the old type with the toggles)

Second time I was rolling around in a parking lot with a drunk that was like 7 feet tall. Problem....there was a croud of like 9 people around my car, I was worried anout an accidental bite.

Third time we had a foot chase after a persuit. Problem... my car with the popper shit the bed and I was driving a pool car.

The temperature alarm has saved my dog twice. K9 everywhere tends to get old hand-me-down cars. My first car with 97k on it stalled on a 90 degree day while I was at court, The pager started going off to let me know the car stalled. Was 94 inside by the time I got back to it.

Second time was the 09 National Workshop in Northbrook, ILL. It was 97 degrees out the one day and the underhood temperature got so high the AC unit failed. The alarm went off at 90. When I got to the car hot air was blowing from the vents and it was 99 inside the car.

When you have as much time and money invested in these dogs... a few hundred bucks for a heat alarm is well worth it.


----------



## Martine Loots

The technical explanation about construction and material is a bit difficult to understand for me...
We had ours custom made by this guy.
Our kennels are attached to the chassis of the car for safety in case of an accident.
We have the same type of van as the dark blue one at the bottom of the page.
We have 5 kennels, 3 opening to the back door and one at each side door. Our kennels have the drawers for equipment beneath the kennel, in stead of on top, so we could leave the top side half open for air circulation. The ventilation system is built in the roof of the van, so it keeps the temperature in all kennels stable.
I'll take some pics and post them later on this week.

http://www.jacodog.com/webshop/index.php?page=browse&action=list&orderby=2&group=30&cat=30


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Mat, I am glad your dog didn't get blasted by the heat. Leaving a dog in the car would make me real nervous, I have to admit, for more than a few minutes.

There are a lot of guys that make crates, maybe we have a place here where people can go and look at their work.


----------



## Kevin Walsh

I did as much digging on all the makers of custom crates as I could a little while back. If money is no object, by all means go with a wt-metall or jones, etc. Great stuff.
My pocket book wasn't so deep. I ended up going with American Aluminum Accessories 
They were very cooperative and got back to me in a more timely manor than most. With freight included, their price came in under HALF of all others quoted (without shipping). 
One of the ways they are able to keep the price lower is by using punched 1" x1" square holes instead of welding bars. Welding aluminum requires TIG welder and some patients, so the less welding joints the cheaper the production.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

So the bar is for keeping the crate from moving ? Is that what I am seeing there ?


----------



## Kevin Walsh

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So the bar is for keeping the crate from moving ? Is that what I am seeing there ?


no, sorry for any confusion...
The bar is from a tonneau cover that came with the car, but it used the bolt holes I need to use so I can bolt the crate in. So I included the bar for measurement/example...


----------



## Harry Keely

Diana Abel said:


> Harry,
> I sent you 2 PM's thru the WDF about buying crates months ago but never heard back from you. I have since bought 2 from a friend, but would have def. given you some business. You'r work looks very nice. Sorry I could never catch up with ya.


Sorry Diana, I must of not seen them, I am glad though that you got what you needed. My wife sometimes log in to read and has gone through emails. I will have to take that up with her I presume though.


----------



## Harry Keely

Matthew Grubb said:


> As far as the crates go... we wanted a light weight crate we could moove easy from the station to a vehicle . The ones Dave made us can be picked up an carried over your head with ease. I've dropped them...they are tough. I wanted matching keyed locks on them...any other custom touches I wanted I got... Dave took care of us
> 
> I have had three occasions where I needed to use my door popper.
> 
> First time I pulled 150 crack rocks out of a guys crotch and he wiggled away from me. Problem... forgot to arm it again after turning it off while on an incident on the interstate. (was the old type with the toggles)
> 
> Second time I was rolling around in a parking lot with a drunk that was like 7 feet tall. Problem....there was a croud of like 9 people around my car, I was worried anout an accidental bite.
> 
> Third time we had a foot chase after a persuit. Problem... my car with the popper shit the bed and I was driving a pool car.
> 
> The temperature alarm has saved my dog twice. K9 everywhere tends to get old hand-me-down cars. My first car with 97k on it stalled on a 90 degree day while I was at court, The pager started going off to let me know the car stalled. Was 94 inside by the time I got back to it.
> 
> Second time was the 09 National Workshop in Northbrook, ILL. It was 97 degrees out the one day and the underhood temperature got so high the AC unit failed. The alarm went off at 90. When I got to the car hot air was blowing from the vents and it was 99 inside the car.
> 
> When you have as much time and money invested in these dogs... a few hundred bucks for a heat alarm is well worth it.


Matt your correct in they should be light weight. Mine also can be held over the head as well presuming the single size. I can also pick up that double that you see in a above post of mine. Little heavy but more so akward to be picked up, but still can easily be done.


----------



## Harry Keely

As far as rivets and drilled or pressed holes for ventilation is one of the main reasons I have gained alot of customers. The other is ripping people off and the price they charge to powdercoat. Where we powdercoat and still beat up most other builders who do not offer powdercoat as a standard. Drilled holes for ventilation turn inot cheese graders. Rivets do and will come undone. We started building crates because the big names were getting destroyed from my DS & Mali's hence I started building. 

Like Don said some of these builders build to hold a lion in. Thats good to me and the customers. We have a guy that has bought from us that will move wild boar in and yet to get a complaint. Still at a very fair price for strength and looks.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Matthew Grubb said:


> I pulled 150 crack rocks out of a *guys crotch*


LOL Sorry, just had to wonder, what sort of guys are you arresting?


----------



## Harry Keely

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Mat, I am glad your dog didn't get blasted by the heat. Leaving a dog in the car would make me real nervous, I have to admit, for more than a few minutes.
> 
> There are a lot of guys that make crates, maybe we have a place here where people can go and look at their work.


Jeff alot of my work is under my images when you click on my name. But your right as of now I post under I believe Kennels & Yards in the photo gallery I think.


----------



## Matthew Grubb

Kadi Thingvall said:


> LOL Sorry, just had to wonder, what sort of guys are you arresting?


Those are the easy ones... won't even delve into the things we find in the bum-bum. :-D


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Harry Keely said:


> As far as rivets and drilled or pressed holes for ventilation is one of the main reasons I have gained alot of customers. The other is ripping people off and the price they charge to powdercoat. Where we powdercoat and still beat up most other builders who do not offer powdercoat as a standard. Drilled holes for ventilation turn inot cheese graders. Rivets do and will come undone. We started building crates because the big names were getting destroyed from my DS & Mali's hence I started building.
> 
> Like Don said some of these builders build to hold a lion in. Thats good to me and the customers. We have a guy that has bought from us that will move wild boar in and yet to get a complaint. Still at a very fair price for strength and looks.


My needs are my own, but, I like being able to lift the box out of the truck with one hand when I get back from hunting. My dogs are very easy on crates and normally I use the large plasic crates for this reason. The dogs are never crated except to and from hunting. I do have the one aluminum crate I got at a yard sale and it is great "for me". 

Harry, I built my own oven and phosphate tanks for powder coating the bird cages. The silver vein on your crates is an epoxy finish and is great for hiding tool marks and such, but, you should ask your coater about the wrinkled and dimpled finishes because they are polyesters or urethanes. They stay newer looking longer if exposed to the sun.


----------



## Anna Kasho

Don Turnipseed said:


> Harry, I built my own oven and phosphate tanks for powder coating the bird cages. The silver vein on your crates is an epoxy finish and is great for hiding tool marks and such, but, you should ask your coater about the wrinkled and dimpled finishes because they are polyesters or urethanes. They stay newer looking longer if exposed to the sun.


Just to add, when it comes to bird cages, I like the oldschool smooth powdercoated finish. It lasts longer when used and abused and exposed to the elements, IMO. The pitted-looking stuff starts rusting out (I guess moisture gets through in the pits?) way to quickly, not to mention gives birds a nice beak hold to start chipping the paint off. I got one of the new cheaper "silver vein" powdercoat cages housing parakeets in my backyard right now and it will need to be replaced next year. Rusted through.


----------



## Diana Abel

Harry Keely said:


> Sorry Diana, I must of not seen them, I am glad though that you got what you needed. My wife sometimes log in to read and has gone through emails. I will have to take that up with her I presume though.


 
It's ok Harry, I'm sure I will need something again & will holla.


----------



## Harry Keely

Don Turnipseed said:


> My needs are my own, but, I like being able to lift the box out of the truck with one hand when I get back from hunting. My dogs are very easy on crates and normally I use the large plasic crates for this reason. The dogs are never crated except to and from hunting. I do have the one aluminum crate I got at a yard sale and it is great "for me".
> 
> Harry, I built my own oven and phosphate tanks for powder coating the bird cages. The silver vein on your crates is an epoxy finish and is great for hiding tool marks and such, but, you should ask your coater about the wrinkled and dimpled finishes because they are polyesters or urethanes. They stay newer looking longer if exposed to the sun.


Don, thats pretty cool. You are a man who knows his stuff. I have read alot on people commenting on powdercoat and talk out there ass but you don't. Its nice for a change to read a comment by somebody that has a head on his shoulders and a understanding. 

The dimples you see in the front are from me, I lost grip and smashed it off of the tow bar LOL. It was used for a demo and dragged around to different locations and got a little abuse. In all honesty thats the best way to get a deal in crates. Ones that are used but still have plenty of strength if you can get passed the scratches and marks. I ended up selling the one pictured for $500 off of normally what I would of charged because I don't thibk its fair to bend people over and rape them.


----------



## Harry Keely

Anna Kasho said:


> Just to add, when it comes to bird cages, I like the oldschool smooth powdercoated finish. It lasts longer when used and abused and exposed to the elements, IMO. The pitted-looking stuff starts rusting out (I guess moisture gets through in the pits?) way to quickly, not to mention gives birds a nice beak hold to start chipping the paint off. I got one of the new cheaper "silver vein" powdercoat cages housing parakeets in my backyard right now and it will need to be replaced next year. Rusted through.


Thats funny Anna I guess. Maybe it was not sprayed thick enough or something because I love that finish and knock on wood have yet to run into that problem from any customers that have had them for years. Could be to not baked in the oven long enough or at the wrong temp. Or wasn't prep properly and cleaned good enough before the process got started.

Color and finish is preference I guess though for any color can be put on the raw material as thats a option we offer to all customers. Any color and different shades of the main color. We done pink & baby blue fur savers, silver vein trailers and crates, black drug boxes, etc............ Not including what we do that is of construction for contracts like communion crosses for a church and so forth and so on. But almost all clients go with Silver vein because of the look and thicker feeling finish, kinda like diamond plate to mill finish.


----------



## Harry Keely

Diana Abel said:


> It's ok Harry, I'm sure I will need something again & will holla.


Truly am sorry Diana, and also am to anybody else that this has happen to. My wife and I like to read the stuff and sometimes crap on here. I do all the commenting though LOL. Shes has checked my pm's and if I dont see any pending I don't look but that should no longer be a issue LOL. Sorry folks if I have missed ya.


----------



## Martine Loots

Promised to take some pics of our crates and post them, so here they are:

The car:










left side:










right side:










Rear end:










On the next images you can see the ventilation at the top side of the kennels:


----------



## Harry Keely

Martine Loots said:


> Promised to take some pics of our crates and post them, so here they are:
> 
> The car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rear end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the next images you can see the ventilation at the top side of the kennels:


Martine I think its a sweet set up, with the exception of pop rivets JMO. Otherwise this is a kings ride of the dog world.


----------



## Konnie Hein

Nice set-up, Martine!!!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

Really nice set up Martine! great ventilation and I like the choice of latches also.

Nothing worse than gimbo latches - my favourite ones are the Engert's latch bolts as they they have a postive lock, can't bounce open and don't ever freeze shut. http://www.handlelatch.com/handle.php


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

What kind of vehicle is that ? Some special made Belgian thing ??


----------



## Martine Loots

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What kind of vehicle is that ? Some special made Belgian thing ??


It's French :razz:
It's a very common type of van in Belgium, a Renault Trafic


----------



## Lamar Blackmor

That is a very nice van. We don't have things such as this here in the US. They are made illegal because they are too fuel efficient, too reliable and have too much cargo room with too much versatility. We must purchase two vehicles to do what you can do with one. I guess not only the dogs are better in Europe.


----------



## Harry Keely

What is gas mileage on those bad boys and how much do these things cost


----------



## Martine Loots

Harry Keely said:


> What is gas mileage on those bad boys and how much do these things cost



You mean my car?

It runs on diesel and it uses about 8 liters/100 kilometers (I guess you'll have to check a converter to "translate" this :razz: ) which isn't more then an average car.

Without the kennels I paid it about 25.000 Euro and about 1.000 Euro for the kennels and the ventilation system + extra battery so it can keep running when not driving the car.


----------



## Harry Keely

Martine Loots said:


> You mean my car?
> 
> It runs on diesel and it uses about 8 liters/100 kilometers (I guess you'll have to check a converter to "translate" this :razz: ) which isn't more then an average car.
> 
> Without the kennels I paid it about 25.000 Euro and about 1.000 Euro for the kennels and the ventilation system + extra battery so it can keep running when not driving the car.


Thats a good deal Martine, your diesel would be about 2 gallons to 65 miles ( awesome ) for that size vehicle. the vehicle would be roughly about 32,000 give or take some, kennels were 1300. People these are rough estimates but we are getting screwed in the USA, Imagine that.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Harry Keely said:


> Thats a good deal Martine, your diesel would be about 2 gallons to 65 miles ( awesome ) for that size vehicle. the vehicle would be roughly about 32,000 give or take some, kennels were 1300. People these are rough estimates but we are getting screwed in the USA, Imagine that.


Most diesels cost a good bit more in the US due to our diesel emission standards being tougher. And due to the standards our diesel typically get worst MPGs so it cost more to run them. I really wonder if the cleaner emissions really off set the 25% increase in fuel usage they create? 
The crates seem like a real good price though


----------



## Al Curbow

Kustom Krate's are exellent ! Not one bad thing to say about them.


----------



## Guest

Al Curbow said:


> Kustom Krate's are exellent ! Not one bad thing to say about them.


 
Except the RIDICULOUS price!


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Martine., Nice kennels and looking at those kennels I have to ask....can you break them down as in disassemble them? They appear to be put together with solid corner blocks and no welding.


----------



## Harry Keely

Al Curbow said:


> Kustom Krate's are exellent ! Not one bad thing to say about them.


Al thats a little bit out of left field where did that come from all of a sudden:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Al Curbow

The OP asked what the best was if money was no object and i answered. Kustom Krate is the best on the market. 

The guy owns a CNC machine for cutting and punching, the bars are press fit and the door mechanisim is the best quality available. The workmanship is outstanding. The crate is escape proof for any animal.

You could go cheaper with a backyard wannabe but a crate you buy from them will outlive you, it's a one time purchase, well worth it for me.


----------



## Martine Loots

Don Turnipseed said:


> Martine., Nice kennels and looking at those kennels I have to ask....can you break them down as in disassemble them? They appear to be put together with solid corner blocks and no welding.


 
We can take them out individually, but the kennel itself can't be disassembled. Each kennel is a separate solid unit. We asked to make them like that, because we always let them in the car. They are attached to the drawers underneath and these are attached in the frame of the car. We only take them out once or twice a year to be able to clean the car thoroughly.


----------



## Martine Loots

Chris McDonald said:


> Most diesels cost a good bit more in the US due to our diesel emission standards being tougher. And due to the standards our diesel typically get worst MPGs so it cost more to run them. I really wonder if the cleaner emissions really off set the 25% increase in fuel usage they create?
> The crates seem like a real good price though


In Europe most cars run on Diesel, because it's a lot cheaper and moreover they consume less.
Also the type of car we use for the dogs is a "utility vehicle" (means that they only have a driver compartment and cargo room, so no passenger compartment) which means you pay a lot less taxes then for a normal car. 
Diesel cars used to be slow, but now, with the Injection turbo versions, you hardly feel the difference with normal fuel engines.


----------



## Diana Abel

Harry Keely said:


> Truly am sorry Diana, and also am to anybody else that this has happen to. My wife and I like to read the stuff and sometimes crap on here. I do all the commenting though LOL. Shes has checked my pm's and if I dont see any pending I don't look but that should no longer be a issue LOL. Sorry folks if I have missed ya.


 
It's all good Harry. I had just seen this post and wondered if you had missed other PM's. It still won't stop me from buying from you in the future, your work looks great and you come highly recommended.


----------

